# Etrange probleme



## Sick Boy (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Je possède un Iphone 3GS avec OS4.0.2.
depuis quelques semaines, lorsque j'essaie de mettre a jour mes applications ou d'en télécharger de nouvelles depuis mon Iphone (icone App Store), le message "connection à L'itunes store impossible" apparait lorsque j'ai rentré le mot de passe de mon compte Itunes. 

Ce qui est étrange c'est que je peux télécharger chansons, podcasts, etc... sans probleme depuis l'icone "ITunes". et que mon compte Itunes est accessible et valide depuis n'importe quel ordi. 

C'est donc uniquement la connection depuis l'Iphone, pour les applications uniquement qui pose probleme.

Auriez vous une idée du pourquoi et du comment?

merci d'avance


----------

